
When the A-List Gets It Wrong: Scoble/Rubel - transburgh
http://www.centernetworks.com/scoble-rubel-a-list-incorrect-analysis
======
bct
The "A-List" is the biggest, least interesting, most incestuous wankfest
around. Has Scoble ever actually _done_ anything? Why do we care what he says?

